# slicer scrollbar not showing in Sharepoint 2013



## sleclair (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi,
We have an internal SharePoint 2013 installation with powerpivot galleries and the BI center installed. They seem to be working fine, however, when I deploy a workbook with slicers that are supposed to have scrollbars my Windows 7 IE users (IE 11) DO NOT see the scrollbars. This renders the workbook ineffective. On the same Windows 7 Enterprise instance, Chrome works fine. According to this report, so does FireFox:

report

The report I reference was made a year ago and references other versions of IE but the same issue.

I've tried accessing the powerpivot slicers using IE 11 32bit and 64bit. 
I've tried using compatibility mode for my intranet site.

Accessing the SharePoint workbook from IE11 on Windows 8.1 works fine.

Can others validate?
Advice?

Thanks!


----------



## sleclair (Sep 15, 2014)

I discovered that the sharepoint slicers do scroll if we use our mouse wheel and there is a UI element that shows briefly while scrolling and then disappears.

This helps as a work around for my users with mice (and scroll wheels).

 ...Steve



sleclair said:


> Hi,
> We have an internal SharePoint 2013 installation with powerpivot galleries and the BI center installed. They seem to be working fine, however, when I deploy a workbook with slicers that are supposed to have scrollbars my Windows 7 IE users (IE 11) DO NOT see the scrollbars. This renders the workbook ineffective. On the same Windows 7 Enterprise instance, Chrome works fine. According to this report, so does FireFox:
> 
> report
> ...


----------



## scottsen (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have the skills (or somebody on staff does), you might be able to update the master page on sharepoint to force IE10 compatability?


----------



## MarkGStacey (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi

This behaviour appears to be totally by design (for whatever reason, I find it annoying)
But, the good news is that it is really easy to get rid of: Go to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\15\TEMPLATE\LAYOUTS\1033\STYLES (assuming your locale is 1033), and edit Slicers.css.

Search for <code>-ms-autohiding-scrollbar</code> , and replace with Scrollbar (Note the - in front of the first search term, and it's absence in the second). 

This will put normal web scrollbars back in place. You can also spend some time making the auto-hiding scrollbars work better (show on hover for instance) if you'd like


----------

